# Toyota dethrones GM and Mercedes



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Toyota outsells GM in America for the first time(Should have happened decades ago). And Toyota now is the most valuable brand, Mercedez is second.

Just another achievement by the Japanese Samurai 💪😎🇯🇵


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Safar said:


> Toyota outsells GM in America for the first time(Should have happened decades ago). And Toyota now is the most valuable brand, Mercedez is second.
> 
> Just another achievement by the Japanese Samurai 💪😎🇯🇵


Lol, by 600 cars. A meaningless amount, attributed to GM having no EV credits left. Oh, and it’s Mercedes, Einstein, not Mercedez.

Bet your parents are proud.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Lol, by 600 cars. A meaningless amount, attributed to GM having no EV credits left. Oh, and it’s Mercedes, Einstein, not Mercedez.
> 
> Bet your parents are proud.


Are you hurt? Sorry. But it was only a matter of time. Wait and watch, things are gonna get a lot worse for the Junky GM.
And thanks for the correction. Mercedes, it was a typo. I have a TOEFL iBT score of 110 BTW, yeah my parents are very proud.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Lol, by 600 cars. A meaningless amount, attributed to GM having no EV credits left. Oh, and it’s Mercedes, Einstein, not Mercedez.
> 
> Bet your parents are proud.


By the way, nobody even knows what the hell GM is around the world. They have zero achievement on the world stage. As far as the world is concerned, GM is not a worthy opponent for Toyota. Toyota has bigger fish to fry. Toyota is killing GM in their own backyard, forget about the world.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

GM will be destroyed by Toyota. Tax payers are not gonna bail their junky asses out this time. GM is destined to vanish, and for good. We won't be getting more crappy products from them anymore.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SUV Vs. Junk. One will sell for $40,000 after 20 years and 200k miles, the other will end up in junkyard in 10 years.
These crooks didn't improve, even Toyota's coaching of quality control didn't work 😁


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Safar said:


> Toyota outsells GM in America for the first time(Should have happened decades ago). And Toyota now is the most valuable brand, Mercedez is second.
> 
> Just another achievement by the Japanese Samurai 💪😎🇯🇵


Our car companies are EXACTLY LIKE OUR GOVERNMENT !

THEY BOTH KEEP SELLING US THE SAME OLD TIRED CRAP. . .
AND EXPECT US TO BE OVERJOYED FOR IT !

THEY BOTH LOSE.

AND WILL BECOME OBSOLETE.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Our car companies are EXACTLY LIKE OUR GOVERNMENT !
> 
> THEY BOTH KEEP SELLING US THE SAME OLD TIRED CRAP. . .
> AND EXPECT US TO BE OVERJOYED FOR IT !
> ...


No more, people of today are smart now. No more fake patriotism bullshit. Helping a crappy company to stay afloat is not patriotism, it is stupidity. Toyota has the biggest weapon, and it is called word of mouth. You can't beat that.

And by the way, America have had some great companies. IBM, Sun Microsystems, and Cray to name a few. GM is a disgrace, it has to vanish, it can't be fixed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Safar said:


> No more, people of today are smart now. No more fake patriotism bullshit. Helping a crappy company to stay afloat is not patriotism, it is stupidity. Toyota has the biggest weapon, and it is called word of mouth. You can't beat that.
> 
> And by the way, America have had some great companies. IBM, Sun Microsystems, and Cray to name a few. GM is a disgrace, it has to vanish, it can't be fixed.


Toyota delivers quality for price.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Toyota delivers quality for price.


Some folks in Afghanistan, I know one personally, thought it was cool to drive American cars 🇺🇸🗽 They got Rangers and Suburbans. Within a few years, those cars started falling apart. They just couldn't stand punishment. They are not well-built. They literally fell apart. Those same folks learned their lesson and went back to Land Cruisers and Hilux.
GM doesn't think long-term, they are short-sighted. They are thieves who run after taking your money. As long as they steal enough every quarter, they are fine. They don't care about the consumer.
Toyota, on the other hand, is very conservative. They give you small doses of improvement over time. Look how they started with Tundra, very gradually and conservatively. Tundra is already becoming a worthy player. Give it two more decades and F-150 will be in serious serious trouble.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Safar said:


> Some folks in Afghanistan, I know one personally, thought it was cool to drive American cars 🇺🇸🗽 They got Rangers and Suburbans. Within a few years, those cars started falling apart. They just couldn't stand punishment. They are not well-built. They literally fell apart. Those same folks learned their lesson and went back to Land Cruisers and Hilux.
> GM doesn't think long-term, they are short-sighted. They are thieves who run after taking your money. As long as they steal enough every quarter, they are fine. They don't care about the consumer.
> Toyota, on the other hand, is very conservative. They give you small doses of improvement over time. Look how they started with Tundra, very gradually and conservatively. Tundra is already becoming a worthy player. Give it two more decades and F-150 will be in serious serious trouble.


F-150 is a good truck.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> F-150 is a good truck.


It is, but Tundra is catching up fast. Ford has no choice but to delivery quality. F-150 is their bread. They sell a gazillion of those. It is not like the Explorer that only the government buys lol. F-150 is a decent truck.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Safar said:


> Toyota outsells GM in America for the first time(Should have happened decades ago). And Toyota now is the most valuable brand, Mercedez is second.
> 
> Just another achievement by the Japanese Samurai 💪😎🇯🇵


My Camary has 300k and Prius 350k both run like new.
Toyota builds and backs there vehicles the best.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Its only for one quarter (a.k.a. 3 months), relax ...


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> My Camary has 300k and Prius 350k both run like new.
> Toyota builds and backs there vehicles the best.


I love when people say how their cars with 350,000 miles on the odometer "run like new" ... lol


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> It is, but Tundra is catching up fast. Ford has no choice but to delivery quality. F-150 is their bread. They sell a gazillion of those. It is not like the Explorer that only the government buys lol. F-150 is a decent truck.


Toyota is catching up fast? Lol in what universe is truck that's being outsold 9:1 by F-Series "catching up fast"? Kinda how you said that Prius is selling now better than ever? Lol


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i worked for toyota in the late 80's early 90's toyota only compete''s with themselves. i got 3 cars now-highlander- dodge caravan- santa fe....
i just got rid of the altima i got new in 2015..because of that crap CVT will leave me with a giant trans bill soon. toyota would have solved that problem....the gmc truck pictured is not trash..its a nice truck. you compare all to land cruiser. it makes up .00000000.1 % of thier sales


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Safar said:


> Toyota outsells GM in America for the first time(Should have happened decades ago). And Toyota now is the most valuable brand, Mercedez is second.
> 
> Just another achievement by the Japanese Samurai 💪😎🇯🇵


The most valuable brand by market cap is Tesla, not Toyota... 🤣


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> The most valuable brand by market cap is Tesla, not Toyota... 🤣


Which makes no sense since they sell hardly any cars.

I think the F-150 Electric is going to deal Tesla a major blow.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Selector19 said:


> The most valuable brand by market cap is Tesla, not Toyota... 🤣











Toyota Becomes the Most Valuable Car Brand in the World: Check the Top 10 Brands Here


Porsche, which is a German brand, followed BMW to rank fifth with a valuation of USD 34.32 billion.




www.news18.com


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Toyota is catching up fast? Lol in what universe is truck that's being outsold 9:1 by F-Series "catching up fast"? Kinda how you said that Prius is selling now better than ever? Lol


9:1? Let's see if you have the source to back that ratio. Please go right ahead.
And be patient, Tundra eventually will kill F-150, just like Camry killed Fusion. Be patient, brother!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> 9:1? Let's see if you have the source to back that ratio. Please go right ahead.
> And be patient, Tundra eventually will kill F-150, just like Camry killed Fusion. Be patient, brother!


Google it dude, I'm not gonna do your homework for you again ... Its not that difficult to find out how many units of F-Series and Tundra were sold in 2020. 
Just like you should've googled when you said that Prius sales numbers are the highest they have ever been (and actual numbers are quite opposite) or when you said that new Land Cruiser and Suburban had the similar price in the 1990s (and in reality new Land Cruiser in the 1990s was almost twice the price of Suburban). You're really bad at this car talk and you really should check things before you write them - after all Google is free.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Google it dude, I'm not gonna do your homework for you again ... Its not that difficult to find out how many units of F-Series and Tundra were sold in 2020.
> Just like you should've googled when you said that Prius sales numbers are the highest they have ever been (and actual numbers are quite opposite) or when you said that new Land Cruiser and Suburban had the similar price in the 1990s (and in reality new Land Cruiser in the 1990s was almost twice the price of Suburban). You're really bad at this car talk and you really should check things before you write them - after all Google is free.


It is not 9:1. You went too far.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I thought Toyota surpassed them 20 years ago.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> It is not 9:1. You went too far.


Oh fine, I'll do your homework again ...
F-Series in 2020: 787,372 
Tundra in 2020: 109,203 

You're right, its not 9:1 (usually is), it was only 7.2:1 in 2020 ...


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Oh fine, I'll do your homework again ...
> F-Series in 2020: 787,372
> Tundra in 2020: 109,203
> 
> You're right, its not 9:1 (usually is), it was only 7.2:1 in 2020 ...


You are mistaking F-150 and F series. You can't put Tundra against the whole F Series. Even that is not 9:1. Total 787k F series were sold in 2020 compared to 110k Tundras. F-150 is not the whole F series. Tundra will eventually kill F-150. It will become as dominant in its class as the Tacoma. It is only a matter of time.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> You are mistaking F-150 and F series. You can't put Tundra against the whole F Series. Even that is not 9:1. Total 787k F series were sold in 2020 compared to 110k Tundras. F-150 is not the whole F series. Tundra will eventually kill F-150. It will become as dominant in its class as the Tacoma. It is only a matter of time.


Ford doesn't separate F-150 and SuperDuty sales, its all part of F-Series. 

Tundra's been around for 20+ years, sales now are not any higher than they were in the late 1990s. In fact, Tundra's sales now are only half of what they were 15 years ago. 

Toyota still hasn't learned that they can't produce Tundra the same way that they produce Corolla or Camry since truck buyers wanna more than just reliability.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Safar said:


> 9:1? Let's see if you have the source to back that ratio. Please go right ahead.
> And be patient, Tundra eventually will kill F-150, just like Camry killed Fusion. Be patient, brother!


Didn't take long for Toyota and Honda to eat the lunches of the Big Three in the compact, mid-size and full size sedan market. Big three just made junk that just lasted up to the end of the warranty period. I will never buy an american car ever again.!!!

I would rather buy KIA or Hyundai before ever touching a domestic vehicle.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Ford doesn't separate F-150 and SuperDuty sales, its all part of F-Series.
> 
> Tundra's been around for 20+ years, sales now are not any higher than they were in the late 1990s. In fact, Tundra's sales now are only half of what they were 15 years ago.
> 
> Toyota still hasn't learned that they can't produce Tundra the same way that they produce Corolla or Camry since truck buyers wanna more than just reliability.


Considering the whole F series against Tundra is similar to considering Tacoma, 4Runner and Tundra against F-150. I highly doubt Ford sold more than 400k F-150s in 2020.
Also, Tundras are way more reliable and durable than the F-150. Let's admit that.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Didn't take long for Toyota and Honda to eat the lunches of the Big Three in the compact, mid-size and full size sedan market. Big three just made junk that just lasted up to the end of the warranty period. I will never buy an american car ever again.!!!
> 
> I would rather buy KIA or Hyundai before ever touching a domestic vehicle.


Buying a GM and Ford is totally an emorional decision. Their buyers are emotional just like folks here who are arguing against Toyota. They think it is patrioric to buy GM and Ford lol. They use their heart not brain when buting a Ford and GM. The brain will always tell you to stay away from them.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Considering the whole F series against Tundra is similar to considering Tacoma, 4Runner and Tundra against F-150. I highly doubt Ford sold more than 400k F-150s in 2020.
> Also, Tundras are way more reliable and durable than the F-150. Let's admit that.


Dude you're really bad at this - if Ford sold 800k F-Series last year, what makes you think that F-150's part was only 50% of that? F-150 makes majority of F-Series sales.

As I mentioned before, reliability is only one part of what truck buyers are looking for. This ain't a 50 years old housewife who buys a Camry just because she heard its reliable and that's all she cares about. Tundra is sooooooooo outdated at this point - its an embarrassment. Still the same truck that they introduced back in 2006. During those 15 years Ford introduced aluminum body, 10 speed auto, very torquey twin-turbo, diesel, etc while Toyota still sells the old and outdated Tundra from 15 years ago. And they wonder why Tundra's sales never took off ...


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Didn't take long for Toyota and Honda to eat the lunches of the Big Three in the compact, mid-size and full size sedan market. Big three just made junk that just lasted up to the end of the warranty period. I will never buy an american car ever again.!!!


Honda never made a full-size car in their entire history. Toyota had the Avalon which was always a poor seller. Best selling non-luxury full-size car has been Dodge Charger for years.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Syn said:


> Its only for one quarter (a.k.a. 3 months), relax ...


Camary is 2009
Prius 2017
That's more then 3 months


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Buying a GM and Ford is totally an emorional decision. Their buyers are emotional just like folks here who are arguing against Toyota. They think it is patrioric to buy GM and Ford lol. They use their heart not brain when buting a Ford and GM. The brain will always tell you to stay away from them.


This might be hard to believe, but not all people are about reliability only. There are people who care about style, fun to drive factor, power, innovations, etc - and lets face it Toyota has none of those things. Good luck trying to sell a Toyota to any millennials - they tried with the Scion and failed at that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Which makes no sense since they sell hardly any cars.
> 
> I think the F-150 Electric is going to deal Tesla a major blow.


Ford is ALREADY way ahead of Tesla on electric trucks.

Price point is so much better also.

Parts are super available.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Dude you're really bad at this - if Ford sold 800k F-Series last year, what makes you think that F-150's part was only 50% of that? F-150 makes majority of F-Series sales.
> 
> As I mentioned before, reliability is only one part of what truck buyers are looking for. This ain't a 50 years old housewife who buys a Camry just because she heard its reliable and that's all she cares about. Tundra is sooooooooo outdated at this point - its an embarrassment. Still the same truck that they introduced back in 2016. During those 15 years Ford introduced aluminum body, 10 speed auto, very torquey twin-turbo, diesel, etc while Toyota still sells the old and outdated Tundra from 15 years ago. And they wonder why Tundra's sales never took off ...


2022 Tundra is on the way. It has solved the mpg problem and it is very modern. Never expect overnight decisions from Toyota. It is Toyota, slow and steady.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Camary is 2009
> Prius 2017
> That's more then 3 months


That comment was directed at OP - Toyota outsold GM only in Q2 this year.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> This might be hard to believe, but not all people are about reliability only. There are people who care about style, fun to drive factor, power, innovations, etc - and lets face it Toyota has none of those things. Good luck trying to sell a Toyota to any millennials - they tried with the Scion and failed at that.


Millenials are stupid, they also by VW crap. Toyota's customers are the smartest of the bunch.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> 2022 Tundra is on the way. It has solved the mpg problem and it is very modern. Never expect overnight decisions from Toyota. It is Toyota, slow and steady.


Look at things this way - kids who were born during the same year when current Tundra was introduced will be graduating from high school and starting college very soon ...


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Millenials are stupid, they also by VW crap. Toyota's customers are the smartest of the bunch.


Toyota's customers are old and boring. You only live once, you might actually try to do fun things in life instead of old and boring just because "it doesn't break down".


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Syn said:


> That comment was directed at OP - Toyota outsold GM only in Q2 this year.


Got ya 
Does GM combine Buick, Cadillac, Chevy etc. into GMC brand ?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Toyota's customers are old and boring. You only live once, you might actually try to do fun things in life instead of old and boring just because "it doesn't break down".


Nah, young folks love 4Runners and Tacomas too. They sell like hotcakes. The problem with you is you seem too old, stuck in the 70s. Go and test drive some 2021 Camrys. Hybridized V6, that's pretty good.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Nah, young folks love 4Runners and Tacomas too. They sell like hotcakes. The problem with you is you seem too old, stuck in the 70s. Go and test drive some 2021 Camrys. Hybridized V6, that's pretty good.


Average age of 4Runner buyer was 56 years old in 2019. Tacoma 49 years old. Yep, "young folks" sure love them lol.

I wasn't even born in the 1970s ... 

I drive plenty of Toyotas from Enterprise every month since my main job requires me to travel a lot and company pays for car rentals. I have no intention to ever buy a Toyota as a daily driver, I'm not interested in that Japanese Buick. I'm also not interested in keeping the same car for 20 years so it makes no difference to me whether its gonna last 300,000 or 400,000 miles.

By the way, Camry hybrid doesn't come with a V6 ... Is it that hard to actually look up these things before you write them lol?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Safar said:


> Nah, young folks love 4Runners and Tacomas too. They sell like hotcakes. The problem with you is you seem too old, stuck in the 70s. Go and test drive some 2021 Camrys. Hybridized V6, that's pretty good.


Isn't the Ford F150 the largest selling pickup


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Isn't the Ford F150 the largest selling pickup


Right now, yes. In 20 years, no way. Tundra will be running circles around it, the way Tacoma is in control of the situation.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Right now, yes. In 20 years, no way. Tundra will be running circles around it, the way Tacoma is in control of the situation.


If Tundra didn't cut F-150's lead over the past 20+ years, why would that change over the next 20 years?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Toyota kicks Ranger's ass whether in America or on the world stage. 
That will happen to F-150 as well, it is only a matter of time


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> If Tundra didn't cut F-150's lead over the past 20+ years, why would that change over the next 20 years?


Because Toyota had no prior experience in full V8 size pickup trucks. Despite no experience, they gave us a beast. Next 20 years is mission kick F-150's ass.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Because Toyota had no prior experience in full V8 size pickup trucks. Despite no experience, they gave us a beast. Next 20 years is mission kick F-150's ass.


In 2007 Tundra's sales were 196k. Last year they were 109k. So your logic fails since Tundra's sales didn't go up - they went down as they were gathering that experience.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> In 2007 Tundra's sales were 196k. Last year they were 109k. So your logic fails since Tundra's sales didn't go up - they went down as they were gathering that experience.


Tundra got bigger and more expensive. Remember Tundra is not a whole series like the F, it is just one. And it started from scratch. Give it 20 more years


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Tundra got bigger and more expensive. Remember Tundra is not a whole series like the F, it is just one. And it started from scratch. Give it 20 more years


Tundra has been the same since 2006. It didn't get "bigger and more expensive" as the sales went down - its been exactly the same. 

That's what happens when you don't update your model for 15 years (and counting).


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Which makes no sense since they sell hardly any cars.
> 
> I think the F-150 Electric is going to deal Tesla a major blow.


They do sell cars but hardly make any profit on doing it. A lot of their revenue comes from selling regulatory credits. That's the difference.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Tundra has been the same since 2006. It didn't get "bigger and more expensive" as the sales went down - its been exactly the same.
> 
> That's what happens when you don't update your model for 15 years (and counting).


Dude Tundra started with a smaller V8. 5.7 with bigger bed and more towing capacity came later.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Safar said:


> Toyota Becomes the Most Valuable Car Brand in the World: Check the Top 10 Brands Here
> 
> 
> Porsche, which is a German brand, followed BMW to rank fifth with a valuation of USD 34.32 billion.
> ...


by Brand Finance? 🤣


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Selector19 said:


> by Brand Finance? 🤣


Give us your source!


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Safar said:


> Give us your source!


The stock market is my source


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Dude Tundra started with a smaller V8. 5.7 with bigger bed and more towing capacity came later.


No it didn't. 5.7 was available when current Tundra was introduced in early 2006.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Selector19 said:


> The stock market is my source


 Don't give your money to thieves, they will run away with it. This is the problem, stocks are your source, not your brain.. Buy Toyota man! They don't fall apart


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> No it didn't. 5.7 was available when current Tundra was introduced in early 2006.


🙄🙏


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Google the 1st tundra


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Google the 1st tundra


I'm talking about current generation Tundra. It was introduced in 2006 and had the 5.7 engine. Sales in 2007 were 196k. Last year was 109k. Absolutely same generation of Tundra whose sales only went down as the time went by. 

Man you're bad at this ...


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> I'm talking about current generation Tundra. It was introduced in 2006 and had the 5.7 engine. Sales in 2007 were 196k. Last year was 109k. Absolutely same generation of Tundra whose sales only went down as the time went by.
> 
> Man you're bad at this ...


 It is doing well still, there are smart people unlike yourself, who love old V8s. But Toyota is doing something about it commabout that, the next generation is gonna kick butt. No matter what you say or think or hope, F150 is going down brother! It is doomed to be slaughtered by Toyota. You're just a stupid Toyota hater, lacking Gray matter, that's what you are. Sorry. You will never be convinced that Toyota is the greatest ever


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Safar said:


> Don't give your money to thieves, they will run away with it. This is the problem, stocks are your source, not your brain.. Buy Toyota man! They don't fall apart


I have been buying Toyota and Lexus since I started driving. They are pretty good and reliable vehicles. No doubt about it. But an internal combustion engine is the past and EV is the future. Just because Toyota isn't moving very fast in EV segment and with a lack of a good EV technology on their end, I am very skeptical about their valuation as the most valuable auto brand in the world at this time.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

F 150 is the only face saver of the American auto industry, that is pathetic, even that will go down, wait and watch.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Selector19 said:


> I have been buying Toyota and Lexus since I started driving. They are pretty good and reliable vehicles. No doubt about it. But an internal combustion engine is the past and EV is the future. Just because Toyota isn't moving very fast in EV segment and with a lack of a good EV technology on their end, I am very skeptical about their valuation as the most valuable auto brand in the world at this time.


 I'm only buying an electric vehicle when Toyota and Lexus start making them, and they are working on them. I don't trust anything made by that pothead in California


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> It is doing well still, there are smart people unlike yourself, who love old V8s. But Toyota is doing something about it commabout that, the next generation is gonna kick butt. No matter what you say or think or hope, F150 is going down brother! It is doomed to be slaughtered by Toyota. You're just a stupid Toyota hater, lacking Gray matter, that's what you are. Sorry. You will never be convinced that Toyota is the greatest ever


If those people were so smart they wouldn't be driving a 20 year old car with 300,000 miles. They would make something out of their lives to be able to afford a new car sooner than that. But there is always geniuses such as yourself who feel that their car with 300,000+ miles "runs like new" lol. Well if this whole Uber thing doesn't work for you - you always have a great career as a used car salesman.

F-150 is not going anywhere. Tundra's own sales went down by a lot, Tundra can only compete with Nissan Titan for the title of 5th best seller among full-size trucks since top 4 are reserved for F-Series, Ram, Silverado and Sierra.

Life's too short to be boring like you ... I didn't leave my 3rd world country and moved to the USA to be stuck driving an old Toyota. Hell, even in my 3rd would country when I was broke I didn't drive an old outdated Toyota, I have no reason to start now.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Also, I don't like electric vehicles, it's just not for me, I want to burn gas and destroy the planet


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> If those people were so smart they wouldn't be driving a 20 year old car with 300,000 miles. They would make something out of their lives to be able to afford a new car sooner than that. But there is always geniuses such as yourself who feel that their car with 300,000+ miles "runs like new" lol. Well if this whole Uber thing doesn't work for you - you always have a great career as a used car salesman.
> 
> F-150 is not going anywhere. Tundra's own sales went down by a lot, Tundra can only compete with Nissan Titan for the title of 5th best seller among full-size trucks since top 4 are reserved for F-Series, Ram, Silverado and Sierra.
> 
> Life's too short to be boring like you ... I didn't leave my 3rd world country and moved to the USA to be stuck driving an old Toyota. Hell, even in my 3rd would country when I was broke I didn't drive an old outdated Toyota, I have no reason to start now.


 Nah, there are plenty of smart people out there who drive simple cars. They have bigger things to do in life than to buy stupid cars


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Nah, there are plenty of smart people out there who drive simple cars. They have bigger things to do in life than to buy stupid cars


Jump to this opportunity, its made for people like you. I'm sure you'll get lucky tonight in a nightclub if you show up in your Toyota lol.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> If those people were so smart they wouldn't be driving a 20 year old car with 300,000 miles. They would make something out of their lives to be able to afford a new car sooner than that. But there is always geniuses such as yourself who feel that their car with 300,000+ miles "runs like new" lol. Well if this whole Uber thing doesn't work for you - you always have a great career as a used car salesman.
> 
> F-150 is not going anywhere. Tundra's own sales went down by a lot, Tundra can only compete with Nissan Titan for the title of 5th best seller among full-size trucks since top 4 are reserved for F-Series, Ram, Silverado and Sierra.
> 
> Life's too short to be boring like you ... I didn't leave my 3rd world country and moved to the USA to be stuck driving an old Toyota. Hell, even in my 3rd would country when I was broke I didn't drive an old outdated Toyota, I have no reason to start now.


 My boring Toyota. Please call me when your Chevy falls apart on the highway, I will tow your ass


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Nah, there are plenty of smart people out there who drive simple cars.


Sure, they're 62 years old, work 65 hours per week in a lab with no windows and have no social life.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> My boring Toyota. Please call me when your Chevy falls apart on the highway, I will tow your ass


That ugly POS with outdated mechanics couldn't catch my 50 years old Chevy with a big block V8.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Heck your stupid Tahoe wouldn't even need my 2021 4Runner, my dad's 98 should be fine pulling out that rolling pile of junk.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Your poor father ... he sends you to the USA and you send him a 23 years old Toyota back to Afghanistan lol 

Damn man, I would never offend my father like that.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Your poor father ... he sends you to the USA and you send him a 23 years old Toyota back to Afghanistan lol
> 
> Damn man, I would never offend my father like that.


That 4Runner is $7000.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> That 4Runner is $7000.


You paid $7k for a 23 years old car and yet you're bragging how smart you're? LOL


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> You paid $7k for a 23 years old car and yet you're bragging how smart you're? LOL


It will sell back for $8k


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

4Runners are more stable than gold in those countries lol. They are very well built cars, capable and bulletproof. The 4 wheel drive system on that baby still works like a clock


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm thinking of putting a V8 in it.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> It will sell back for $8k


There's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> There's a sucker born every minute.


 Yeah suckers buy Chevy. This company would go bankrupt if we didn't have suckers.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Yeah suckers buy Chevy. This company would go bankrupt if we didn't have suckers.


Again, you're the genius who spent $7k on a 23 years old Toyota lol


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Again, you're the genius who spent $7k on a 23 years old Toyota lol


You're just being a fool now, you're not even putting the effort to understand things. That thing is a Toyota, it runs forever, that's why it has the highest resale value, it will sell in 40 years.
If your crappy Tahoe ended up in the junkyard after 10 years, then that is not Toyota's and my problem.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Selector19 said:


> The most valuable brand by market cap is Tesla, not Toyota... 🤣


I remember a company called Enron that had a pretty lofty market cap . Tesla better get their sheet together and soon because they have never made a penny of profit from manufacturing cars . The only reason that Tesla has become profitable for the last 2 years is from the sale of regulatory credits to other car manufacturers . Every single one of them is charging hard into the EV market and as they produce more and more EVs they will have no longer have a need to purchase these regulatory credits from Tesla . Guess what happens at that point ? Tesla starts to lose money again ...........


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

And who the hell knows about this stupid thing called Chevy Tahoe outside America? Even a stupid Big Mac has done a better job than a Chevy Tahoe. Nobody buys this rolling pile of junk except Americans.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> You're just being a fool now, you're not even putting the effort to understand things. That thing is a Toyota, it runs forever, that's why it has the highest resale value, it will sell in 40 years.
> If your crappy Tahoe ended up in the junkyard after 10 years, then that is not Toyota's and my problem.


Well you're being a cheap and boring fool who supposedly drives the same vehicle "forever". You go ahead and do that, its your life and your choice, but next time you criticize somebody else for buying a non-Toyota - know that not everybody is boring and cheap like you and some people actually enjoy life and want more from a transportation than a boring car who will get them from A to B in a cheapest way possible. 

If you're gonna be that cheap and boring and drive 23 year old cars - you might've as well stayed in Afghanistan.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Come on General Motors, die already man!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Well you're being a cheap and boring fool who supposedly drives the same vehicle "forever". You go ahead and do that, its your life and your choice, but next time you criticize somebody else for buying a non-Toyota - know that not everybody is boring and cheap like you and some people actually enjoy life and want more from a transportation than a boring car who will get them from A to B in a cheapest way possible.
> 
> If you're gonna be that cheap and boring and drive 23 year old cars - you might've as well stayed in Afghanistan.


 Personal attacks, I get it.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Personal attacks, I get it.


Of course you do, you've been doing it to every non-Toyota lover since you came to this site.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Safar said:


> F 150 is the only face saver of the American auto industry, that is pathetic, even that will go down, wait and watch.


Ever heard of a Mustang or a Corvette . How about Carroll Shelby ?


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Safar said:


> Toyota outsells GM in America for the first time(Should have happened decades ago). And Toyota now is the most valuable brand, Mercedez is second.
> 
> Just another achievement by the Japanese Samurai 💪😎🇯🇵


Ordinary, boring, reliable, economical cars should always outsell cool interesting unreliable, expensive vehicles. Sometimes common sense and a bit of research does work for a car manufacturer.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

radikia said:


> Ever heard of a Mustang or a Corvette . How about Carroll Shelby ?


 Nobody knows about all that crap outside America


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Safar said:


> Nobody knows about all that crap outside America


Pretty sure Enzo Ferrari knows all about Carroll Shelby . There's a reason they call it American muscle and not Japanese muscle or German muscle


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

radikia said:


> Pretty sure Enzo Ferrari knows all about Carroll Shelby


Safar probably doesn't know who Enzo Ferrari is, he lives in a fantasy Toyota-land where other brands don't exist lol


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

simont23 said:


> Ordinary, boring, reliable, economical cars should always outsell cool interesting unreliable, expensive vehicles. Sometimes common sense and a bit of research does work for a car manufacturer.


If you believe that a Suburban is cooler than a Land Cruiser, then you have some serious issues.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Safar said:


> If you believe that a Suburban is cooler than a Land Cruiser, then you have some serious issues.


Is that why you see Escalades everywhere ? Cadillac is a GM brand btw . ooops


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

All that being said , there is no better car for rideshare than a Toyota . My family has owned 3 (2 Corollas 1 Camry) Toyotas and they are the most reliable cars on the market . In terms of style and performance however there are many other better options . Lexus is a Toyota brand but I'm partial to Mercedes , Toyota can't compete vs Mustang , Corvette , and I'll take an Escalade over a Land Cruiser any day .


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

radikia said:


> All that being said , there is no better car for rideshare than a Toyota . My family has owned 3 (2 Corollas 1 Camry) of them and they are the most reliable cars on the market . In terms of style and performance however there are many other better options . Lexus is a Toyota brand but I'm partial to Mercedes , Toyota can't compete vs Mustang , Corvette , etc .


I love the looks on the faces of the paxholes when they see me roll up in my 2005 Corolla with 235k miles on it . That's right mfers , your chariot awaits for that $60 ride you paid to get you home from the airport . It's even better when I pull up in front of the clubs on the weekends to pick them up or drop them off . I love it , it's like a valet pulling their 17 year old car around for them in front of everybody at the hottest spots in town . Oh the shame ! I'm going to burn this car to the ground and then I'm gonna buy a 2011-12 Corolla for $6k to $9k with 100k on the odometer and do it all over again for at least another 3 years . Rinse and repeat


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

radikia said:


> Is that why you see Escalades everywhere ? Cadillac is a GM brand btw . ooops


 Nobody knows what the hell Cadillac is around the world, nobody!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Anybody who supports GM here, they are just being emotional.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

radikia said:


> Is that why you see Escalades everywhere ? Cadillac is a GM brand btw . ooops


So is Humvee. And he certainly saw a few of those growing up where he did.

Toyota gained a following in the middle east due to its abundant use in middle-eastern warfare. There's got to be at least a chapter at the War College on the use of Toyota vehicles. I mean, Jesus, there was a series of battles during the Chadian–Libyan conflict nicknamed The Great Toyota War.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

General Motors is worthless on the world stage, and now they're losing their backyard to Toyota. Among all the great American companies like IBM, Sun Microsystems and Cray, General Motors is a total national disgrace. This company needs to die already.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Safar said:


> Anybody who supports GM here, they are just being emotional.


Sounds like you're getting emotional


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Anybody who supports GM here, they are just being emotional.


There's a reason why people have emotions towards GM & Ford and not towards Toyota. No kid grew up dreaming to own a Toyota.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Making cheap reliable cars does not mean that you make the best cars . It all depends on what your needs are . For example , if you're driving around collecting scrap metal or selling watermelons , then a Toyota pickup truck is for you .


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> There's a reason why people have emotions towards GM & Ford and not towards Toyota. No kid grew up dreaming to own a Toyota.


I grew up watching Land Cruisers kicking ass. Buying a Land Cuiser is is not only a good mathematical decision but it's also a good emotional decision. The whole world runs on that beast.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

You know I'm not trying to offend anyone, but I find majority of Americans very stupid compared to the majority of other parts of the world. Trust me, some Americans are very very stupid, you feel pity for them


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

It wasn't for the H1B Visa, these morons would be living in stone age.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Safar said:


> You know I'm not trying to offend anyone, but I find majority of Americans very stupid compared to the majority of other parts of the world. Trust me, some Americans are very very stupid, you feel pity for them


Is that why you came here ? To educate us ? I wonder , where would you and your fellow countrymen would be without the US ? Would you still be on the map ?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

radikia said:


> Is that why you came here ? To educate us ?


 Sure why not


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

radikia said:


> Is that why you came here ? To educate us ?





Safar said:


> Sure why not


Why don't you go home and solve your own problems if you're so smart . You know , the ones you're always asking the help of the US for ...


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

radikia said:


> Why don't you go home and solve your own problems if you're so smart


Well this is my home.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Don't tell me I'll have to buy stupid crap from GM to be considered a real American


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Safar said:


> Well this is my home.


It is now , because things were so "great" where you came from . Interesting thing is that you became "smart" when you arrived here , wasn't the case back home , and now you want to tell us what we are doing wrong . That's laughable . Are you familiar with the saying : "people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones" ?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Safar said:


> It wasn't for the H1B Visa, these morons would be living in stone age.


Then why is it that back home your people ARE living in the Stone Age ?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> I grew up watching Land Cruisers kicking ass. Buying a Land Cuiser is is not only a good mathematical decision but it's also a good emotional decision. The whole world runs on that beast.


What, you didn't had UAZs there?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Safar said:


> Don't tell me I'll have to buy stupid crap from GM to be considered a real American



Buy American was nothing but a marketing gimmick from the 1980s... mostly to save GM. Sadly, Americans should have listened as now we don't make anything here.

You're here. You're a real American. Don't let anybody tell you any different. Get your people out and bring them here.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Safar said:


> Also, Tundras are way more reliable and durable than the F-150. Let's admit that.


No. From the US News and World Reports: "This head-to-head competition isn’t the least bit close, with the Ford F-150 taking nine out of 11 categories, with the Toyota Tundra only winning the Cargo Space and Safety sections, and at that by a whisker-close margin. Clearly the Ford is the better choice here, offering more cab configurations, powertrains, and trim levels than the Toyota, with added available under-hood power, better fuel economy, and stronger towing and hauling abilities. It also rides and handles better, is predicted to be more reliable, and treats its occupants to a better-designed and more comfortable interior that can be fitted with an ample array of features. It should come as no surprise that the F-150 is U.S. News’ top-rated pickup truck for 2021."

I have a 1999 Chevy Blazer 4wd that has seen a lot of rough duty. I've had to do some parts replacements but its still humming at 200k.

A few years ago I was looking for a new economical but fun to drive car. I did a lot of research and testing. I bought my first Japanese car. A Mazda. Driving matters. Zoom Zoom.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Those who think that I am being anti-America by pounding General Motors, let me tell you something.
My most favorite company ever is American, Sun Microsystems. Crooks like today's General Motors ganged up on them and killed them because they were great but small. They killed them, but they couldn't kill the legacy that they left behind. Crooks like General Motors will leave no legacy when they die.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

bsliv said:


> No. From the US News and World Reports: "This head-to-head competition isn’t the least bit close, with the Ford F-150 taking nine out of 11 categories, with the Toyota Tundra only winning the Cargo Space and Safety sections, and at that by a whisker-close margin. Clearly the Ford is the better choice here, offering more cab configurations, powertrains, and trim levels than the Toyota, with added available under-hood power, better fuel economy, and stronger towing and hauling abilities. It also rides and handles better, is predicted to be more reliable, and treats its occupants to a better-designed and more comfortable interior that can be fitted with an ample array of features. It should come as no surprise that the F-150 is U.S. News’ top-rated pickup truck for 2021."
> 
> I have a 1999 Chevy Blazer 4wd that has seen a lot of rough duty. I've had to do some parts replacements but its still humming at 200k.
> 
> A few years ago I was looking for a new economical but fun to drive car. I did a lot of research and testing. I bought my first Japanese car. A Mazda. Driving matters. Zoom Zoom.


Come on, a Tundra with a straight V8 it is way more reliable than that V6 Turbo in the F-150. Show me an F-150 with a Turbo that lasted a million miles. NONE! For the Tundra, it's just a day in the office


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Those who think that I am being anti-America by pounding General Motors, let me tell you something.


What makes you anti-America is saying that most of Americans are very stupid. Please, feel free to take your talents back to Afghanistan and make your own country better if you feel that you're surrounded by stupid people here in America.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Come on, a Tundra with a straight V8 it is way more reliable than that V6 Turbo in the F-150. Show me an F-150 with a Turbo that lasted a million miles. NONE! For the Tundra, it's just a day in the office


Dude, here in the west majority of people don't keep cars for a million miles. Who the hell cares whether it lasted a 250,000 miles or a 1,000,000 miles? Absolutely makes no difference in the USA. It might make a difference in 3rd world countries where people keep their vehicles longer and buy mostly used, but in the USA it absolutely makes no difference.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Dude, here in the west majority of people don't keep cars for a million miles. Who the hell cares whether it lasted a 250,000 miles or a 1,000,000 miles? Absolutely makes no difference in the USA. It might make a difference in 3rd world countries where people keep their vehicles longer and buy mostly used, but in the USA it absolutely makes no difference.


I see 20 year old 4Runners in US cities all the time. You proved my point again. Read above!


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Toyota is so strong dude this is crazy how their engine is strong, even on direct injection most of Toyota’s have another injector cleaning the carbon inside the intake. you can go over 500k miles with minor problems, they don’t put cheap parts like Nissan’s for exemple, so it’s a strong buy as always.

Now that said Mercedes does have great and strong engine, but they are the top 1 about confort, I own a cl550 2013 two door coupe. Full option inside, massage seat, dvd blue ray etc I mean basically you can just crank the car and watch a movie while getting a massage. Consumption is awful tho but lvl of comfort for that year I don’t see anything better.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Sonny06 said:


> Toyota is so strong dude this is crazy how their engine is strong, even on direct injection most of Toyota’s have another injector cleaning the carbon inside the intake. you can go over 500k miles with minor problems, they don’t put cheap parts like Nissan’s for exemple, so it’s a strong buy as always.
> 
> Now that said Mercedes does have great and strong engine, but they are the top 1 about confort, I own a cl550 2013 two door coupe. Full option inside, massage seat, dvd blue ray etc I mean basically you can just crank the car and watch a movie while getting a massage. Consumption is awful tho but lvl of comfort for that year I don’t see anything better.


The highend Lexus are great too. Toyota/Lexus don't like Turbos and ultra-complicated transmissions and suspensions, so that's kind ofkeeping them behind Mercedes. But for a little loss ofcperformance, if I get more durability than I will take that.
Look at these two. Lexus uses a traditional V8 and is doing just fine against the BMW.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

In some parts of the corrupt world, they inject crap into cows and then over-milk them. The poor cows die sooner. Turbocharging an engine is just that, over-milking the poor engine 😅


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I couldn't care less what some Uber driver from a 3rd world country "finds". 

Stupid is as stupid does - and you're a genius who drives Uber for a living and who paid $7k for a 23 years old car lol. You're a every used car salesman dream customer ... Damn, I wish I didn't junk my old rusty '94 Camry about 10 years ago since geniuses like you would pay good money for it lol


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> I see 20 year old 4Runners in US cities all the time.


No you don't. You see them from time to time in places where climate is very dry and where people maybe used them as 2nd or 3rd car in the family so now they have low miles. 

Here in Wisconsin where winters are bad you have a better chance of seeing a Lamborghini Aventador than a 20 years old Toyota.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> I couldn't care less what some Uber driver from a 3rd world country "finds".
> 
> Stupid is as stupid does - and you're a genius who drives Uber for a living and who paid $7k for a 23 years old car lol. You're a every used car salesman dream customer ... Damn, I wish I didn't junk my old rusty '94 Camry about 10 years ago since geniuses like you would pay good money for it lol


No, I code for a living these days.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> No you don't. You see them from time to time in places where climate is very dry and where people maybe used them as 2nd or 3rd car in the family so now they have low miles.
> 
> Here in Wisconsin where winters are bad you have a better chance of seeing a Lamborghini Aventador than a 20 years old Toyota.


I saw a gazillion of them in the humid eastcoast and now in rainy Washington State. You keep proving my point. 😁


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> No, I code for a living these days.


And you come to Uber Drivers forum just for fun?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> And you come to Uber Drivers forum just for fun?


I am a legit Uberpeople, 22k+ rides baby! I probably have more ghost rides than your entire career rides. This forum was built for us and by us. Get the hell outta here!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> I saw a gazillion of them in the humid eastcoast and now in rainy Washington State. You keep proving my point. You are stupid 😁


No you didn't ... Just for fun I looked up how many 4Runners made before 2001 are for sale nationwide on Cargurus ... I found 2. 

By the way, wanna buy it? 1988 Toyota Tercel 4x4, only 413,000 miles, special price for you just $8,995. But you gotta hurry, since this offer is for a limited time only  Maybe send it to your mom or a cousin in Afghanistan.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> I am a legit Uberpeople, 22k+ rides baby! I probably have more ghost rides than your entire career rides. This forum was built for us and by us. Get the hell outta here!


Congrats Mr. "I'm much smarter than an average American". Uber would be proud of ants like you ... Better do another 22k rides soon or Dara won't be able to buy a newest Bentley and his 11th multi-million dollars house.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Man America must have more stupid people per square miles than anywhere in the world. And this guy above is a proof of that.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Man America must have more stupid people per capita than anywhere in the world.


Makes sense then why you moved to that America.  You fit in perfectly.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Makes sense then why you moved to that America.  You fit in perfectly.


I wish I could blend in, but I stand out


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> I wish I could blend in, but I stand out


Oh I bet you do ... So you interested in that Tercel? I can't unload it to any dumb 'muricans for that price, but I'm sure you'll be a buyer, right? 

And remember - Dara cares and he's proud of you.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I love when Uber ant who's bragging about his 22k rides calls somebody else stupid ... Well, not everybody can be a genius like yourself who left his shit country only to become an Uber driver with a 23 years old Toyota lol

Life's good, right?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> I love when Uber ant who's bragging about his 22k rides calls somebody else stupid ... Well, not everybody can be a genius like yourself who left his shit country only to become an Uber driver with a 23 years old Toyota lol
> 
> Life's good, right?


😅


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


>


Wanna talk Big Three? Big Three for ya!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

"2019" lineup? LOL

Only Toyota can sell 10-15 years old vehicles as "2019 models".


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The three Japanese Sumarais 🇯🇵💪😎 Wish the Chief Samurai, the LC, was there too


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> "2019" lineup? LOL
> 
> Only Toyota can sell 10-15 years old vehicles as "2019 models".


And they still sell like hotcakes. People are fed up with modern plasticee cars.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Safar said:


> Those who think that I am being anti-America by pounding General Motors, let me tell you something.





Safar said:


> You know I'm not trying to offend anyone, but I find majority of Americans very stupid compared to the majority of other parts of the world. Trust me, some Americans are very very stupid, you feel pity for them


We must have gotten confused . Take your meds bro


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

radikia said:


> We must have gotten confused . Take your meds bro


Hurt? 😅


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Safar said:


> Hurt? 😅


Not at all , you're not capable


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Safar said:


> 9:1? Let's see if you have the source to back that ratio. Please go right ahead.
> And be patient, Tundra eventually will kill F-150, just like Camry killed Fusion. Be patient, brother!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

radikia said:


> Not at all , you're not capable


 Hey don't call me bro by the way, I don't want *****es to be my sisters. I have higher standard


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Safar said:


> Hey don't call me bro by the way, I don't want *****es to be my sisters. I have higher standard


Cousins ?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

radikia said:


> Cousins ?


 I don't want to be associated with a ***** in the least bit, so sorry.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Safar said:


> I don't want to be associated with a *** in the least bit, so sorry.


I meant your cousins


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeee Haaaaa!


----------

